# Great magazine alert! Kustom and Hotrod Models! Buy it!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Why do you need to buy it? BECAUSE I'M IN THIS ISSUE!! 

OK, that's not the only reason. Don Graham's done a great job with this magazine, which has now been around a few years. 

Some of you may wonder, like I did (guilty!) if this is the same magazine that was going to be offered a few years back, which, after accepting MANY fine folks hard earned $$$, never materialized and the owner (Whizzz Magazine) skipped with the goods. Bad experience, NOT the same guy or magazine! 

The kool thing is, you can buy any and all of the back issues any time you want. They will print you up a fresh one asap and get it out to you! Neat service! The colors are exceptional, and he has managed to feature some really cool models and builders along with a gaggle of celebs like Barris, Winfield, etc; It sure beats the hell out of Scale Auto! You can actually go view the mag here:

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Issue/108602

Don did something cool this issue, alternate covers. (I personally like the one with the large Rat Fink on it!) You choose what you like! You can actually flip thru the whole mag online, but order one so you can actually READ it and collect it! Let's support a nice guy and fellow modeler!


----------

